# 'NSYNC and The Hobbit



## Rohansangel (Apr 7, 2002)

I heard Chris from 'NSYNC's favorite book was The Hobbit. I find this extremely funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 7, 2002)

I have a hard time believing that he has even read The Hobbit let alone it’s his favorite book. I could be surprised by the member of Backstreet Boys, I mean 98 degrees, I mean NSYNC. I always get those bands confused. I think it has something to do with my conspiracy theory that they are all the same band. It's just a marketing ploy to make more money by selling three times as many CDs.


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 8, 2002)

Yah, I found it really scary at first ... I mean, pop singers and Tolkien DO NOT MIX. It's just a bit scary. But I don't even know if it's true ... Someone verify? Maybe? Please?

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 12, 2002)

he probably just wants to sound smart or something.


----------



## Lindir (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dûndorer _
> *he probably just wants to sound smart or something. *


And what is so smart about reading The Hobbit?


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 12, 2002)

maybe he didnt read any thing and just thought. hmmmmm, the hobbit.


----------



## EverEve (Apr 12, 2002)

er......ummmmm....*pauses a moment to think up an answer*....maybe it could be cuz like, if he understood it, like, that would make him smart cuz, like, it can be a hard book to understand.....maybe...possibly?


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 12, 2002)

hey, i never said that he didnt read it and like it.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 12, 2002)

Isn't he the "boy" that dated Britney Spears? Maybe we was trying to distract us away from his break up with her. It was a diversion for the ringers.


----------



## EverEve (Apr 12, 2002)

lmao!!!!!! thats was great! but i think that was justin.......


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 12, 2002)

Then it must be a boy band conspiracy to reach out to more people than just 12 year old girls. They figure that the ringers is a large group and that they should go for it.

This is sort of off subject, but I heard that N'SYNC was supposed to be in the new Star Wars movie. They were supposedly some "clones" in a battle and were killed.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 13, 2002)

I just saw this thread's Title & said 'UGH!"

Back when I was your age, somebody would've posted up 'The Bee-Gees & The Lord of the Rings"

Who? you say.......

They were to music in the '70's what In Stink is today:
Commercially produced for the masses bubble gum.....


----------



## elvish-queen (Apr 13, 2002)

Um... I read the hobbit when I ws 8, sorry but if anyone out there thought he had a high IQ or something... Sorry, did I burst your bubble? But popstars do not have high IQ's, otherwise they would have had a 'higher calling in life'! 
Ok, my mom says that Bob Dylan had a High IQ, but that's not what we're talking about!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 13, 2002)

Mayb he read the book???? I'm not sure but know one can tell. Who cares anyway?


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 14, 2002)

if he read the hobbit, then he would have found this forum and started to post here. he is probably looking at what we are talking about right now. LOL. hey look i can sing too, pop pop dirty pop clean pop. pop your bubles then pop 'em good. pop corn, then pop 'em in your mouth.


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 17, 2002)

I just found it a little disconcerting that a member of 'nSTINK would find a great piece of literature great ... But, I guess Tolkien reaches out to a lot of different people, no matter how low.


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 19, 2002)

good one LOL.


----------



## EverEve (Apr 19, 2002)

*gasps for breath* Oh, that was great!


----------



## tookish-girl (May 11, 2002)

It's entirely possible that he read it when a little boy. He must be able to read, how else would they give him the songs other people write for NSYNC?
You probably wouldn't think any of Led Zepplin were great literature fans but they knew Lord of the Rings enough to put lyrics about it in their songs. Rock!
And yes, Bob Dylan does have an IQ. He is in fact a god. His royal Bob-ness, hurrah!


----------



## ReadWryt (May 11, 2002)

> I could be surprised by the member of Backstreet Boys, I mean 98 degrees, I mean NSYNC. I always get those bands confused.



Hehehe, "The Monkeys" were a band...they actually played their instruments. NSYNC is not a band at all, and I don't know, aside from the aliterative quality of the term "boy band", why they and the others get called bands. They are in fact "Vocal Groups", like the Mormon Tabernacle Choir or the King Family...hehe.


----------



## Triciawen (May 13, 2002)

Hi guys. I'm new here, and this is the first thread I have read. I can tell I will fit in very well. 

~Triciawen


----------



## EverEve (May 13, 2002)

HI!!!!!!! EVERYBODY, MAY I PLEASE HAVE YOUR ATTENTION! WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER!!!!!


----------



## Triciawen (May 13, 2002)

I'm such a nerd. LOTR nerd, that is. 

~Triciawen


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (May 14, 2002)

LOL Dundorer! That's funny. I doubt he's even heard of the Hobbit. I'm sorry, but if those guys can't even figure out how 2 actually sing their own songs I doubt any of them read books.


----------



## wonko (May 14, 2002)

boy banders know how to read? i don't believe it, he probably got a tape of someone reading it...


----------



## EverEve (May 15, 2002)

LOL!! I just thought that they thought that as long as they were good-looking (sorta) they didnt have anything to worry about. I mean come on, they dont even sing! how much u wanna bet they lip sync?


----------



## FireFaerie (May 17, 2002)

Didn't Britney already prove that?


----------



## Kizna510 (Jun 25, 2002)

*huh?*

thats weird the guy 4rm the boy band's favorite book is "the hobbit." i never knew that. it doesn't sound funny 2 me though. its just surprising.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kizna510 _
> *its just surprising.  *


Yeah, I was shocked to find out that he could read.


----------



## Anarchist (Jun 28, 2002)

Rohansangel, I was annoyed to see a thread connecting the Hobbit with this so called "band", but then I saw your attitude and now I am ok. Yeah it is strange, I guess he just watched the cartoon instead of reading the book.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 28, 2002)

*grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

(tells herself to remain calm and not rip these ppl's brains out through their noses. *remain calm* *remain calm* * remain..............oh what the heck!!!!) JUST BECAUSE HE'S IN A "BOY BAND" *DOES NOT*, I REPEAT *DOES NOT*, MEAN THAT HE CANNOT READ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST BECAUSE HE IS A SINGER *DOES NOT* MEAN HE IS STUPID!!!!!!!!!!! he probably had to read the book in school or something and liked it. think about it, it's not really that hard to belive is it?
(thank good ness you guys weren't dissin' lance, then i would have REALLY got mad)

oh, and it was justin who was dating brittaney. they broke up. thank goodness..............i hate brittaney spears.......................grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 28, 2002)

Do you know for a fact that he can read? Have you ever seen him read anything? I know I don't know if and haven't seen him read.


----------



## Anarchist (Jun 29, 2002)

Now watch it Gamil Zirak! The guy CAN read. Yes, he has read tons of comics and gossip magazines! He is a man of literature. 
Now trully Legolas_lover12, being someone a real singer doesn't mean he is stupid. On the contrary, it takes real brains to be a true singer. Now being a "singer" in a boy band is completely different. I think it is quite stupid to call yourself a singer when you get the "lyrics" and the "music" from other untalented people, singing with 4 other guys some stupid words with music that can hardly be called like that. I mean I am really annoyed by such guys calling themselves singers! Calling them like that means that you put them in the same level as so many famous and really good singers like i.e. Freddy Mercury (RIP). NO, I will not take that!! I know this is not the place for such discussions but some things needed to be said.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 29, 2002)

gamil zirak - he has to be able to read. he wouldn't have got through school if he couldn't.
anarchist - i have read comic books and magazines too. but i am still reading the lord of the rings books. 
and also, good point about him being a "siinger". never really thought of that. but it really is beside the point.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Jun 30, 2002)

After reading this thread, I made the mistake of visiting *NSYNC's disorienting flash ridden nightmare of a website.

I learned some truly interesting "facts" from it, however.
Such as their first album came to much success in Germany. One wonders why this would be listed as an accomplishment, seeming as David Hasslehoff had triple the success Germany.
They have a Christmas album. I mean, Bing Crosby was the only one to ever pull that off, right?
It states "If the stadium dates on the sold out *NSYNC 2001 PODODYSSEY Tour or the infectious anthem "Pop" and its amazing video still don't convince you, then you simply don't want to admit true artistry."

And:
"The ability to never take themselves seriously has always been the group's most endearing quality."
And finally "[Justin] co-wrote seven tracks and co-produced five on the new album".
Now I have to admit that NSYNC is at the head of Art in the US. 

Therefore, I am burning my passport and making sure I live in poverty for the rest of my life, in case I ever have enough money to go there.
In closing, yay comics!


----------



## Anarchist (Jun 30, 2002)

Hey I like comics too (especially Conan and Spiderman) and read magazines. You just don't understand that with our humorous way, Gamil Zirak and I want to state that these pop "bands" nowadays just don't have anything to do with art, and most of their members are just stupid, untalented yet good looking people that marketing has achieved to make famous (God knows what ways these guys used to become famous  ). I am afraid you don't understand that Gamil Zirak was just joking when he said that the guys doesn't know how to read. It's just our own way to state our despise for these kind of guys, heroes for a year or two and then no-one knows them.
Now what the heck do these guys have to do with epic literature? Iron Maiden rule!!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 30, 2002)

It sures is nice to see that Anarchist is standing up for ourselves. I'm just glad this forum isn't over poupalted with fan girls. All we would ever hear is about how hot Orlando and Elijah are.


----------



## elf boy (Jul 1, 2002)

My theory is that it is the only book he has ever tried to read, therefore being his favorite.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 1, 2002)

ugh!!! i'm not wasting any more of my time here.
oh, and gamil zirak - legolas and frodo are hott!!!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks for leaving this thread be Legolas_lover12. It's so much easier to make fun of the "boy bands" when there isn't any one around to defend them.


----------



## Anarchist (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Arwen is hot too but when I watch the LOTR movie I prefer looking at the battles and the adventure part (with which Arwen should have nothing to do). If you want to look at how pretty Elijah and Orlando are, there is always the Internet. Noone stops you from thinking that they are hot, but looking just that the film is ruined (this happens most usually). It's because of people like you (but not female) that Jackson adds more action scenes to Arwen. I am not attacking to you personally but to your way of thinking. Thanks Gamil Zirak, it's nice to see other people thinking the same way I do, but I guess what you say is not completely correct. I don't think it would hurt the forum to have some fan girls, as long as they follow the spirit of the forum and don't talk about make up and how great eyes Elijah Wood has. I think we had enough on this topic.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 5, 2002)

hmmm , well I think that basically Books are for everyone , there is no such thing as Classical Literature and You are no one speacial because you read, I read for enjoyement purposes not to say I read. 

On the other Hand I hate boybands so I dont know why I am sticking up for them . I love Indie Bands and N synce or whatever suck. He proberly thinks he's clever


----------



## Galadriel13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i agree with "legolas lover"!! just because he's in a band doesn't mean that he can't read!! And also, it's not Chris's fave book. It's JC's!  And, he didn't join the group until he was like 18 or 19. so obviously before that he would have had time to read A LOT of books!! GRRR!!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 13, 2002)

than u Galadriel13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(i came back just this once to tell someone thank u, so i sed i wasn't comming back, sue me!!!)


----------



## Galadriel13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*no problem*

haha its funny thinking we're the only 2 people in this whole thing sticking up for NSYNC! lol! i don't get the big deal! of course he can read!!! DUH!!


----------



## Galadriel13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*oops*

yah its no problem! oops, i accidentally pushed "new thread" instead of "post reply"!! so now there's a thread called "no problem"!  haha oops!!! but anyways, i dont understand what the big deal is!! of course NSYNC can read!!! DUH!!  its funny...we're the only 2 people sticking up for NSYNC!!!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *than u Galadriel13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (i came back just this once to tell someone thank u, so i sed i wasn't comming back, sue me!!!) *


I've contacted my lawyers and you will be hearing from the shortly.


> _Originally posted by Galadriel13 _
> *its funny...we're the only 2 people sticking up for NSYNC!!! *


It must be because there are only two NSYNC fans on the forum.


----------



## Galadriel13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*well...*

well it seems like there should be a lot more nsync fans than just me and "legolas_lover"!!


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 14, 2002)

NSYNC IS THE WORST BAND KNOWN TO MAN! I HOPE WHEN WHICHEVER ONE GOES TO SPACE HE DOESNT COME BACK!MAUHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHMAUHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHMAUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Retrovertigo (Jul 14, 2002)

Why is this thread going on so long? I don't think nsync should be justified with a 2 page thread. Neither should anyone be wasting their times with "Nsync are dumb" replied to with "You are! Grr!!!!!!!!!!111"


----------



## Galadriel13 (Jul 14, 2002)

*AUGH!!*

NSYNC is not the worst band ever!! they do help write A LOT of their music!!!! hmm...maybe your just jealous!! LOL just kidding!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 14, 2002)

yeah, i think justin writes a lot of those songs. and i think there r more N'SYNC fan. they just either haven't seen this thread or they don't want to speak up. anyway, what's this bout one of them going into space. now that's a joke right???


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 14, 2002)

The space thing is correct. One of them will be paying a couple million to the Russian space industry for a ride up in space.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Jul 14, 2002)

Are you sure the Russians aren't paying him?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 14, 2002)

which one is it????? lance, justin, jc, chris, or joey????????


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 14, 2002)

Justin maybe? Was he the one that Britney dumped?


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 14, 2002)

Let me first state that I am not a fan of NSYNC nor any of the current boy bands. However, I think it is just plain ignorant for people to assume things about others because of their current associations. 

Yes, he may be in a boyband...so what. That does not mean that his IQ is less than anyone else here. In my opinion, he was just lucky. He is just an ordinary guy who can carry a tune...who joined a pop vocal group at the right time and made a heck of lot of money and notoriety in the process. 

It is entirely probable that he did read the hobbit (& remember, this book is considered a children's novel afterall...and many school's have it in their reading lists). And of course he would like it...who wouldn't right?
I don't believe that it makes him smarter or dumber than anyone else. So with that said...let's just drop the whole thing and get on with our lives.


----------



## Galadriel13 (Jul 14, 2002)

Lance is the one going into space. I'm not sure if its true though. It could just be a rumor. But, Lance has always wanted to go into space, so it makes sense. I haven't heard anything about him paying the russians or the russians paying him or whatever...


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 14, 2002)

lance might be going to space...........................hmmmmmmmmmmmm...................well, if it's true then that is pretty cool. and yes, brittany dumped justin. i hate brittany spears. but not for that.


----------



## Galadriel13 (Jul 14, 2002)

yah, i'm sooooo glad that britney and justin broke up!! i dont like her at all!!  its like..she doesn't wear anything when she's on stage. YUKK!!


----------



## Lord of Ry'leh (Aug 13, 2002)

I don't know where this interview was read, but be careful...magazines often make things up for their interviews. Either that or he could have just changed his answer...it gets repedetive answering the same questions day after day after day...

I wouldn't say Led Zeppelin had a great love for literature, but Robert Plant did read Tolkien and it showed up in some songs (Battle of Evermore is the best!  ). They are a lot better than that horrible Tolkien-influenced band Blind Guardian. I couldn't stand listening to them...the singer has a horrible voice and the music is poorly executed.

As for going into space with the Russians...it's just a ploy he is really a Russian spy! Ha! Just like that guy from Connecticut who was in a Russian prison for not spying...I don't trust him one bit!


----------



## BelDain (Aug 16, 2002)

maybe n'sync is the hobbits. there's frodo, sam, merry, pippen and even fatty!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 16, 2002)

LOLi could see that ...LOL


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BelDain _
> *maybe n'sync is the hobbits. there's frodo, sam, merry, pippen and even fatty! *



Yes I could see the breakdown now!

Frodo is the cute one
Sam is the shy one
Pippen is the young one
Merry is the rebel
and Fatty is the ugly big brother type.

LOL!!!


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 20, 2002)

*of course..*

of course they can read, or else it would be all over the tabloids. But, i do think that you people are being a little too harsh. BUT they all of the boy bands do sing about the same thing, and have the same tone, and are really boring after a while.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 20, 2002)

well u know boy bands would be classified as "pop" bands and ur name is *Pop*queen62 and ...yah ...whatever ...


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Sep 21, 2002)

Legolas Lover 12 thats is harsh . so what we all have our own intrests.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 21, 2002)

well sorry. i didn't think i was being that mean. and i was just asking...


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 21, 2002)

*whoever..*

Whoever said i like n sync. I like pop and hiphop. Their are other pop artists besides n sync, backstreet boys, dream street, and 98 degrees.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 21, 2002)

i didn't say u LIKED them, i was just wondering ....and what pop artists do u like?? just wondering ....always like to know more about people! and sorry if what i said before (in the other post) sounded mean. i didn't mean for it to.


----------



## Aragorn12345 (Sep 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dûndorer _
> *he probably just wants to sound smart or something. *


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 22, 2002)

*i like*

I like Aaron Carter, J-lo and Mandy Moore Avril Lavinge, A teens, and Christina Aguilara. Pink (hip-hop), Eminem (rap) and Baha Men.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 22, 2002)

KOOL. i'm trying to talk my mom into letting me get the new Avril Lavinge CD. she'll probly let me though ...


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 22, 2002)

*yeah, me too*

I just have to get the cash, but my b-days coming up soon, so i think i'll get it as a present from one of my sisters.


----------



## EverEve (Sep 22, 2002)

Wow! this thread is strangely entertaining to read! First off, I dont really like NSync that much, but I dont hate them...I more into rap, punk, and hard rock...but thats just me...And yes Lance, or whichever one he is, is going into space...And I also LOVE Eminem...yah, i think thats about it.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 22, 2002)

I GOT THE CD!!!!!


...


*sings*

....five years form now, she sits at home, feeding the baby, she's all alone. she turns on TV, who does she see, sk8er boi rockin up MTV ...

 

....my fave song ....yah ....anyway ....


----------



## EverEve (Sep 22, 2002)

really? i tend to dress sorta like her...BUT I AM NOT A POSER!!!

My favorite song is Fatlip by Sum 41...its sorta my theme song 

*Sings*
...Storming thro the party like my name was El Nino, when Im hanging out drinking in the back of an El Camino, as a kid, I was a skid, and no one knew me by name, I trashed my house party cuz nobody came.......

*Heres the theme part!*
I dont wanna was my time become another casualty of society, ill never fall in line, become another victim of your conformity, and back down!

*Im done singing....for now*


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Sep 23, 2002)

What's the deal? This thread is suppossed to be about bashing N'Sync. Come on people. Get with the program.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Sep 23, 2002)

NSTINK SUX!!!111
Good enough for you Gamil?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Sep 23, 2002)

That's great Elwood. Keep up the boy band bashing.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Sep 23, 2002)

But I used up all my witty barbs in my last post


----------



## Beorn (Sep 23, 2002)

Please either get back on subject (what one there is...), or take it to AIM or MSN Messenger


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 23, 2002)

what i don't get is wh y we can't just talk. that is what this forum is for isn't it?? what does it matter if we get a little of topic for a bit?? but i'd better not go on cuz then Beorn will probly give me another 2 warning pionts ....


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 23, 2002)

*yeah,*

Yeah, i guess we do have to get back to the subject. And that is 'N Sync. What is it? A new fad to go solo. (justin timberlake, nick carter)


----------



## Beorn (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *what i don't get is wh y we can't just talk. that is what this forum is for isn't it?? what does it matter if we get a little of topic for a bit?? but i'd better not go on cuz then Beorn will probly give me another 2 warning pionts .... *



There is a difference between discussion and talk. You can talk on MSN or AIM or Yahoo or ICQ or IRC. The forum is for discussion.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 23, 2002)

*yeah,*

I guess i have to agree, especially since this is the Tolkienforum.com, not AvrilLavigneforum.com, sorry that i got off the subject. Forgive me?


----------



## EverEve (Sep 23, 2002)

well, see, I used to like N Sync, but pop music today seems, oh i dont know how to describe it....more music, less singing...and i dont really like the music that much in the songs....Thats just IMHO!

Feel free to bash people! It makes life more interesting!


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 23, 2002)

that' what one of my friends said


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 23, 2002)

ok fine then. anyone wanna TALK to me??? just add me: [email protected]

and whoever sed that about everyone going solo: i think it's good that justin went solo. he was like the only one in the group that could sing!!!


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 24, 2002)

*not really..*

he was just the lead singer, the rest of them had talent. But i have no idea why Nick Carter went solo, it's not like he was even cool, i mean for a little while he was, but backstreet boys went out a long time ago


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 24, 2002)

well i know the rest of them could sing too. if they couldn't htye wouldn't be there in the first place .....but justin was always my fave.

and, yes, BSB went out a long time ago but i still like to listen the the CDs of their's that i have (which is all of them, including those three from burger king or whatever)


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 24, 2002)

when all of my cd's are missing (which happens often) i'll listen to a couple of their good ones. But anyway, i'm still really mad that justin went solo. His new single, "Like I Love You" is really stupid, but i still downloaded it at aol music like 2 weeks ago.


----------

